
TablePlus – Native GUI tool for relational databases (2018) - kgraves
https://tableplus.io/
======
drej
This piece of software is superb. It's lightning fast, the UI is so easy to
use, in terms of productivity it's super nice (small things like "copy as an
insert statement").

It has been my daily driver for months now, but only for personal projects. I
tried to get a license at work, but our lawyer said their EULA is a no-go :(

~~~
tzfld
>It's lightning fast

I think this depends on the database rather than the software itself.

~~~
amarraja
I've just compared TablePlus to PGAdmin (the new web one), on a fast query
which returns 1000 rows. The responsiveness of TP is really noticable

~~~
bwat49
yep, compared to SQL management studio as well the difference is night and
day.

------
sandis
Replaced Postico with TablePlus, mainly because needed to access MySQL
databases too, and Redis support doesn't hurt. Good UI, frequent updates and
the free version isn't too limiting.

------
davorbadrov
I've used it on MacOS and it was great, really nice interface. Too bad there
isn't a Linux option.

~~~
paulddraper
> Modern, native, and friendly GUI tool

Need to add Mac-only to that list.

~~~
ch_sm
There’s a Windows version.

------
emdowling
Echoing what others are saying. This is a great tool and one few new tools to
enter my daily workflow in years. For a long time, I saw very little
improvement in development tools, but this and Paw, an API client, have given
me faith in beautiful, native Mac developer tools.

------
steinbring
Ever since hearing about TablePlus (here), I've been using it for side
projects. I tried to introduce it at work but the lack of Oracle support in
the windows client was an issue.

~~~
rc_kas
Yeah a tool like this is going to be situational for everyone.

------
alkonaut
Fast, nice looking, cross plattform. Pick any 2.

~~~
detaro
So one which one does this fail in your opinion?

~~~
egeozcan
It's on 1.5 platforms (Win version is limited and not fully released).

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
Sighs, I've been trying to skip paying the apple tax for years but still like
this still keeps in looped in.

------
richardpenner
I’ve used it for a few months. It has a nice feel to it, and a few things
Postico doesn’t have, such as exporting to JSON. The author is also quite
responsive on GitHub and has even added a few small features I requested.
Overall I find Postico to be a bit more suited to my needs, but nice to see
another polished app in this space.

------
ggregoire
Can it generate ER Diagrams like DBeaver?

[https://github.com/dbeaver/dbeaver/wiki/ER-
Diagrams](https://github.com/dbeaver/dbeaver/wiki/ER-Diagrams)

~~~
anhthang
i think no feature like this currently

------
tobr
Previous “Show HN” from a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16339004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16339004)

------
bkev
In many ways I like TablePlus, but at least on MySQL, I'm not fond that it
single-quotes all data types in the "Copy Rows As > SQL Import Statement",
including decimals and integers. I don't want to introduce potential data type
casting errors into my export. Sequel Pro, while less advanced in other ways,
doesn't do this; it properly only quotes the data types that should be quoted.

------
exabrial
My biggest Problem with nearly every SQL client: Expandable Tree UI Components
are the bane of usability. They're slow, error prone, and a million other
reasons.

SequelPro is a bastion in this regard and has a simple table listing on the
left side. Unfortunately, there's only one author on the project and he's
pretty busy with his day job.

The screenshots of TablePlus looks tree free. I'll definitely be downloading!

------
tnolet
I use this on a daily basis for Postgres and some really basic Redis work.
Recommended.

------
joshstrange
I own TP and I like it overall. I just can't stop using Sequel Pro, it's just
so damn snappy and easy to use. I need to give TP another try but it was
really hard to break my habit of using Sequel Pro.

~~~
vietvu
SequelPro for Mac and HeidiSQL for Windows. Those two are really light weight
and easy to use.

But for me the best id DataGrip. It's not light, but cross platform and get
works done.

~~~
joshstrange
I pay for IDEA so I could be using DataGrip (or close enough? I wish JetBrains
was clearer on this). Do you it from within another IntelliJ IDE or
standalone?

------
sys_64738
This is beautiful software designed and implemented right. If you do use this
then don't look back at other similar tools or you'll be sorely depressed to
use them.

No, I don't work for this company!

------
flowerlad
Here’s a free native GUI for Oracle:
[http://www.pebblereports.com/sqlpal/](http://www.pebblereports.com/sqlpal/)

------
VvR-Ox
How does it compare to Sequel Pro
([https://www.sequelpro.com/](https://www.sequelpro.com/)) that would make me
want to pay?

~~~
x11n
I've used both for some time. TablePlus has a beautiful UI and looks better
than Sequel Pro for sure, but I find Sequel Pro to be more capable and easier
to use. Redis support of TablePlus isn't too great either (searching on keys
doesn't work), so I need to use another tool for Redis management anyway.

~~~
huyphams
Hi, I just added Redis advanced filter. Thanks for the feedback!

------
altmind
Can somebody elaborate on what GUI framework this project is using? On
windows, the text sometimes is so blurry that it reminds me of WPF(?)

~~~
bwat49
It is WPF:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18004842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18004842)

------
ksahin
Really nice software, switched from Postico several months ago, no regrets.
The UI is perfect, it's fast.

------
varlogix
I use SequelPro for Mac (and love it!). Has anyone used both and can explain
whether it is worth switching?

~~~
s_dev
It's worth switching. Autocomplete/autosuggest is faster, when conneting to a
server they infer which credential is wrong.

I guess the catch is the software isn't free -- you have to pay or access it
through a paid bundle like SetApp. If you query a DB everyday though the price
it's worth it. If you only need a a few queries now and again then maybe
SequelPro is the better option.

~~~
holechihieu
Actually Table Plus is free to use with some limitations. You should check it
out!

------
news_to_me
This looks great! Bummer it has a per-seat license, instead of per-developer,
though.

------
reustle
Is anyone aware of software like this, but web based (saas)?

~~~
Someone1234
phpMyAdmin?

It is nice for free and in a few deployment scenarios. I do feel like it
encourages bad practices however (e.g. not using a VPN to manage databases,
but rather relying on web authentication).

~~~
reustle
Thanks, but isn't that only mysql mostly? TablePlus supports a very wide range
of databases, I'm looking for a single database manager in the cloud for
multiple different db types (postgres, mysql, mongo, etc).

------
vietvu
Used this once but it was terrible at the time.

------
internalfx
awwww, no tux.

------
hngp
It looks nice but what I really miss is a metabase like app with a few edit
options. Anything out there? This would replace so many internal crud apps

~~~
mathnode
For desktops Libreoffice Base is nice.

See here for more: [https://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-
access/](https://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-access/)

For web hosting, I would push PHP. Each page is it's own end point!

~~~
hngp
I don’t mind it being a desktop app but I don’t want users specifying database
connection info and having a raw database view. Metabase has admins setup the
database connection and then users go through the regular email/password
access. You can create all sorts of custom data views (not sql views).. hah,
this sounds like an ad. So, a simple email/password protected login possibly
with 2fa and then allowing operators to edit results of predefined custom
views is what I’m missing. Typically this is reimplemented everywhere

------
Nevada-Smith
TablePlus' authors should read "How white space killed an enterprise app (and
why data density matters)"

[https://uxdesign.cc/how-white-space-killed-an-enterprise-
app...](https://uxdesign.cc/how-white-space-killed-an-enterprise-app-and-why-
data-density-matters-b3afad6a5f2a)

~~~
Nevada-Smith
Data density is particularly important for this type of application's success.
My post wasn't meant to be pejorative; rather, they should read the article
with the goal of improving the "data density" of their tables, and other
areas.

